

Show HN: An opinionated approach to have type safety in native JavaScript - walterra
http://www.rafelsberger.at/blog/2015/04/an-opinionated-approach-to-have-type-safety-in-native-javascript/

======
zzzaim
Interesting take on runtime type checking. Have you seen tcomb
([http://gcanti.github.io/tcomb/](http://gcanti.github.io/tcomb/))? I've been
using it myself and I like this idea of using it for domain driven design.
Check it out if you haven't, maybe you can find something to differentiate as
avocado is still in its early stages.

------
philbo
I agree with the reasoning behind this and the approach seems nice. As it
happens, I've also written a library in this space (shameless plug):

[https://github.com/philbooth/check-
types.js](https://github.com/philbooth/check-types.js)

